# It's a Jeep thing, you wouldn't understand.



## nsfd95 (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 31, 2014)

"Hey Bubba. Hold my beer and watch this!"


----------



## mustash29 (Oct 31, 2014)

I understand.

Rausch Creek PA, Sept '09


----------



## letsblaze (Nov 1, 2014)

I see your jeep and raise you an explorer.


----------



## nsfd95 (Nov 2, 2014)

Exploder not explorer.


letsblaze said:


> I see your jeep and raise you an explorer.


----------



## mustash29 (Nov 2, 2014)

One of these day we will make the treck from CT to MI to play in the dunes.  Got a bunch of buddies from ZR2.USA that get thogether there a few times every year.

I actually bought my 16' flatbed to tow the Jeep long distance, but so far have only hauled wood on it, LOL.  So glad it's a 14 K, overkill for the 4500 lb Jeep but plenty of capacity for the oak.


----------



## letsblaze (Nov 2, 2014)

I actually did just blow it up. Lol
I have one stock motor left then goes in the v8.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Nov 2, 2014)

Cj2A 1948


----------



## KD0AXS (Nov 2, 2014)

letsblaze said:


> I see your jeep and raise you an explorer.


I raise you a Jeep AND an Explorer.  

This is the wife's Jeep. It probably won't be seeing any serious adventures while we're making $500/month payments on it...lol. 






I had this 98 Explorer about 10 years ago. It did lots of "exploring". I was amazed where this thing would go with just a 2" lift and 32" tires


----------



## letsblaze (Nov 2, 2014)

Mines slightly past the 32" tire part. But with being locked front and rear it climbs things really well.


----------



## mustash29 (Nov 3, 2014)

Left to right:

And yes, they are all the same color.

03 Blazer ZR2 - daily driver
06 Dmax - tow pig
06 Unlimited - mostly her snow rig but slightly trail ready
01 S-10 ZR2 - my prior trail toy & daily driver


----------



## begreen (Nov 3, 2014)

Saw yesterday what happens when a Jeep tangles with 2000 lbs of cattle. Remarkably the Jeep occupants walked away though the vehicle was totaled. So was the cow.


----------



## FanMan (Nov 6, 2014)

I understand, too... my daughters and I had a lot of fun with mine...


----------



## mustash29 (Nov 6, 2014)

Belts are a good thing, 5 point harnesses are better.  You never know when you may get yourself in a pickle.


----------



## letsblaze (Nov 7, 2014)

I love my 5points.


----------



## Knots (Nov 7, 2014)

Needs more Wagon of Power with swivel frame.


----------



## Knots (Nov 7, 2014)

1940's Dodge Power Wagon with the Swivel Frame option.  I'm sure one or two ran around in Australia in WWII.


----------



## Knots (Nov 8, 2014)

chickenman said:


> Nope, never seen anything like that in OZ.  dodge never had much presence here.
> How stable is that thing at 60mph down a bumpy road?  I suppose you can lock the chassis for high speed?


I'm saying that the American military may have brought a couple with them while they were there.

I'm sure that thing was a handful at speed.


----------



## M@dMinute (Nov 13, 2014)

I understand... 
I have 3 Jeeps currently, my favorite and reason I am sold on jeeps with this cherokee sport.
It was my wife's 1st car.  After she visited me during my last quarter at school she drove home and was in an accident.  Jeep flipped.  She came out without a scratch.  She cried when we talked about getting rid of it.  So we decided to make it our farm vehicle.  I used an engine hoist and jacked out the roof.  A few months later we put in a windshield again so we could drive it in the winter.  Car problems later she was driving it full time with all its battle scars.  We abused that thing.  One night we took it on a drive with my 8 month old son.  A car turned right in front of us.  Airbags deployed, yet again no one was hurt.  We said goodbye to the car then, Only if they hadn't wanted $1500 to buy it back.  See pictures below.


----------

